# Window not sealing



## george (May 10, 2005)

I have a bedroom window that doesn't seem to seal properly. When the wind blows it's like a canyon! It shuts enough to lock, but the frame of the window itself doesn't seat tightly into the frame of the opening. It's a metal framing and windowsill. Any ideas short of replacing the window, which is NOT an option currently?


----------



## lehighvalleyusa (May 14, 2005)

This website will help guide you:

http://doityourself.com/energy/index.shtml

Also visit my business website for do it yourselfer like you:

http://lehighrug.com/id177.html

Hope I was of help.


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

contact the manufacturer if it's definately the window.  try foam insul around  if not.


----------

